
Show HN: Muban – build desktop apps with system webview and native widgets - zcbenz
https://github.com/yue/muban
======
randomerr
The description is a little confusing. Is this a Yue(Lue) wrapper for building
Electron applications?

~~~
zcbenz
No, it is building a C++ native app with system widgets, and using system
webview to load web pages. Not related to Electron.

